# Applying to Tisch



## ridzk (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi

This is Riddhi Kachhela from Mumbai, India. I intend to apply for an MFA in film-making when the admissions open next and had certain queries regarding the application requirements. I have gone through the Tisch website and am aware about the basics..However there are still some questions I wanted to clarify as given below:

Transcript submission:

I have completed High school, Graduation in commerce from Mumbai university, Chartered Accountancy degree from ICAI and a professional certificate course in filmamaking from Tisch Asia..So over here what all transcripts do I need to get?? Only from my commerce college or even from my school and Tisch Asia??  Is there any specification for the format of the transcripts??
Can the creative portfoilo be submitted before transcripts are received or should everything be sent at the same time?? Any exceptions possible in such a case?
As a matter of attempt, I wish to apply at both the Tisch campuses- New York and Singapore. So do I need to send two set of transcripts- One in New York and One in Singapore??
The transcripts shoud be mailed or uploaded on the application link?? Tisch Asia website does not mention uploading of transcripts..so am I required to use both the means to send the transcripts?
Statement of purpose and Artisctic Resume:

Is there any specified format for these?
Are these to be uploaded or mailed across with the transcripts?? Just wanted to confirm.
Letters of recommendation:

I come from a non-film background and only have the professional certificate course from Tisch Asia as my artistic experience so far. So the LOR should be taken only from people from creative background or it could be given by people from other stream too- like my ex-employer in a banking company?
Again not sure if these are to be mailed/uploaded and if I need to take two set of letters for Tisch and Tisch Asia. 

English Language Proficiency exemption:

I understand from the Tisch website that one can get an exemption from this requirement if one can provide adequate proof of extensive secondary and post secondary education with exposure to English language as integral part of curriculum. I want to know  what constitues the "proof" in this case? Like what documents are required for the purpose?
I believe this exemption is required before uploading/mailing the creative portfolio?? Can the exemption be taken later?

Visual submission for Creative Portfolio:

I had a short film while at Tisch Asia for the certificate course. I hope I can submit that for my protfolio and there is no objection to that.
In case of work done in collaboration with others, is it fine if the role played by me is that of an editor and not a writer/director? The Tisch Asia website does not include editor under the acceptable norms unlike the NYU Tisch website.
Am I required to send a DVD of the film or upload the film on Slideroom? There is no mention of Slideroom on Tisch Asia website.
In case a youtube/vimeo link is sent, is there any specification on the privacy settings for the video?
Written submission for Creative Portfolio:

There is a slight difference in the dialogue scene requirement by Tisch and Tisch Asia..whereas The NYU Tisch specifies incorporating a surprise element, there is no such thing mentioned by Tisch Asia. Just wanted to clarify if I understand it rightly.
Creative portfolio:

This is just a repetition..Do I need to send two separate applications for Tisch and Tisch Asia?? Like sending the creative portfolio DVD at both places?

If yes, does that mean that I pay application fees twice?

Opening of applications:

I believe Tisch at both places start acception application from early September. I wish to apply for a scholarship too. So when is the best time for me to apply inorder to get some priority on scholarships. Also do I need to mention anywhere on the portflio that I be considered for a scholarship?


I understand its a long list, but I would really appreciate a reply on all of the above points


----------



## samagana (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok Riddhi, you need transcripts from all the universities or institutions that you have studied in.. Ask ICAI for a transcript and tell them you need it to apply abroad. Ask Tisch Asia if they will give a transcript else send in a copy of your certificate. You dont need to send in +2 ie high school transcripts but you do need to send in your graduation transcripts. So rush to Mumbai University for your transcript asap. They might take ages to print yours you never know about these things.

I remember uploading my transcripts. SO you might not have to  mail them. You can apply to both the universities together. there is a difference in the application charge that is all.

As for LoR you can mail them or have them uploaded by the people who you choose for your recomendation.

you may choose anyone who you think would be able to tell the best about you to the people judging you. If your ex employer can vouch for your management skills and work ethics they why not? There is more than one LoR so choose the other one to be someone who can emphasize on a different side of your personalty.

Please give the toefl.. its very very very easy. And you get to send your scores to four universities for free!

You can submit anything you have worked on, in any capacity, its not a problem. Just make sure you mention what you have done in the submission.

Scholarship options are there on the online form. you can apply for them. In addition, apply for scholarships from India to help you out.


----------



## ridzk (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey

That was really insightful...Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Celine (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a separate forum topic about applications but I have not had any response. I also had a question for applying to Tisch. I was wondering about the photographs for the MFA in Film Making. Does the subject need to be the same for each photograph or can they be different subjects?

What format does the story synopsis for a four-minute silent ?lm need to be?

I would reply to the questions but I am not sure if my answers would be correct.



I hope it is okay to ask questions.



I know this sounds like a dumb question but as I mentioned on the forum my first language is not English. I have lived in the United States a long time but I still run across phrases or words I do not understand. That being said

What does it mean when it say no more than three pages? I understand that it cannot be more than three pages but what about the minimum number of pages? Would that be three or can it be less?


----------



## Celine (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello

I know I ask a lot of questions. I was wondering if someone would know what they are looking for Describe one concept for a feature-length script, narrative, or documentary that you would like to develop. No more than one page, typed, double-spaced. 

I do hope somebody answers some of my questions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## samagana (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Celine.

Firstly, I would like to say that it is imperative in life to ask questions, never hesitate to do so otherwise. The questions may seem silly to some but if you are bothered by something you have all the right in the world to clear your doubts.

Now for the photographs I personally felt that they were asking for a photo essay on one subject. That subject can be anything you want. A photo essay would seem to be something close to a storyboard format which would in turn reveal you storytelling skills through non moving images.

I suggest using normal short story format to write your synopsis. Just like telling a story to a stranger. Dont make an estimate on their intelligence and tell it as you want to.

When it says no more than three pages. It means you cannot exceed the given page limit. If you feel you can do a great job in just one page then go ahead and do it. But if you find that you are exceeding the limit, then its time to start editing. 

As for the concept, its the idea for the film you want to make. Its the 'treatment' of the film that you are interested in making. You want to tell them that this is the kind of film that stews in my brain  

Feature length means its not a short film, so think a little big in terms of the possible length of the film. Remember  that the concept is your idea, not an adaptation from any book or play or article etc.


----------



## Celine (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello,

I hope these are my last questions. I am a bit overwhelmed since I am applying to more than one school. Does anyone know if Tisch wants two film treatments one for the silent film and one for the concept? I wrote the silent film one more like a story without dialog. Is that good enough? Thank you for everyone answering my questions. 

Do the photographs have to tell a story?


----------



## Becca (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Celine,

I was told that the purpose of the visual submission is to see how well you can tell a story... so therefore I would think it is important to attempt to tell some sort of abstract story with your photos.  The silent film isn't supposed to be a treatment, it is an actual script... the feature film is a treatment.


----------



## nutmoh365 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Riddhi! Haha didn't think I'd see a fellow Bombayite here. Good luck with everything!


----------

